# got my club ten today



## rossie (Oct 3, 2013)

Today i am happy to say that at slimming world i received my club ten certificate which is in twelve weeks i have lost ten percent of my body weight...I started at 21 stone 12 pounds and am now 19 stone 8 pounds...my diabetes is still at 6 and am a happy lady....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2013)

Fantastic Rossie! Well done you!  I've been very impressed with the work you have put in to achieve this, so all credit to you!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 3, 2013)

Congratulations!  It's a wonderful feeling and you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 3, 2013)

Well done


----------



## rossie (Oct 4, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Well done



THANK YOU....xx


----------

